# 0£ hardscape, any good? 60cm/50liters tank.



## JozefSC (23 Sep 2020)

I have used this stone before it is from local beach, wood from fallen tree. It spare fish tank, gift for my friend so tight budget


----------



## Luketendo (23 Sep 2020)

Looks very nice! I would just make sure you give it a good soak in case there are any extra contaminants e.g. salt.


----------



## rebel (23 Sep 2020)

deceptively awesome scape dude! PLant it sparingly.


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Sep 2020)

Looks good to me 👍


----------



## castle (23 Sep 2020)

i'd take a power washer to that wood, those bits will fall off very fast when submerged (within weeks) polluting the water column


----------



## Paul27 (23 Sep 2020)

looking good and great idea using hardscape you have collected for free. 

Same as above though, give it all a bit of a scrub and a soak.


----------



## JozefSC (23 Sep 2020)

Paul27 said:


> looking good and great idea using hardscape you have collected for free.
> 
> Same as above though, give it all a bit of a scrub and a soak.


Some nice piece out there, done it many years ago when there wasn't much to choose from in the shops. 

I am aware of the procedure with the wood


----------



## dw1305 (23 Sep 2020)

Hi all, 





JozefSC said:


> done it many years ago when there wasn't much to choose from in the shops.


I've always used <"PYO wood, leaves">, <"cobbles"> etc. as well. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## JozefSC (23 Sep 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, I've always used URL]">, /www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/what-types-of-rock-are-okay-for-tanks.61407/']cobbles"> etc. as well.
> 
> cheers Darrel


I have found this blueberries branches, they nearly done they been dead for years, just the more I will leave them in water through the winter.


----------



## dw1305 (23 Sep 2020)

Hi all, 





JozefSC said:


> blueberries branches


I keep the cuttings when I prune our Blueberries and other <"Heathers"> (_Erica, Calluna_) etc.

I also put the <"red autumn leaves in the tanks">, although they don't last very long.

All this "heather" type wood is good for nano-scapes etc.

cheers Darrel


----------



## JozefSC (26 Sep 2020)

A bit of update, I have changed the wood to speed it up. The hardscape came up £15. My first island composition ever btw. The other wood is soaking for next project


----------



## Medoka (27 Sep 2020)

JozefSC said:


> A bit of update, I have changed the wood to speed it up. The hardscape came up £15. My first island composition ever btw. The other wood is soaking for next project


It looks very good. And what is the substrate you are using?


----------



## JozefSC (27 Sep 2020)

It is only sand, it will by planted with epified plants for low maintenance and two spots of crypt. parva with root tables under.

Sent from my Nokia 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## adavin (28 Sep 2020)

Minimalistic, will look nice when filled.  Less is more


----------



## JozefSC (29 Sep 2020)

Day 1, excuse the tech old fish tank became alive, gift for mate, low cost



Sent from my Nokia 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (29 Sep 2020)

Hi all, 





JozefSC said:


> excuse the tech


<"Eheim Jager"> heater and an <"Eheim Aquaball">, not pretty but very effective.





cheers Darrel


----------



## JozefSC (29 Sep 2020)

Exactly


----------



## JozefSC (29 Sep 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, I keep the cuttings when I prune our Blueberries and other /www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/sourcing-woods.24078/#post-246790']Heathers[/URL]"> (_Erica, Calluna_) etc.
> 
> I also put the /www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/catappa-leaves.18109/#post-185544']red autumn leaves in the tanks[/URL]">, although they don't last very long.
> 
> ...


I have seen "heather" today at the forest they are really nice, good call mate.


----------



## dw1305 (29 Sep 2020)

Hi all, 





JozefSC said:


> I have seen "heather" today at the forest they are really nice


It had a bit of a <"vogue about ten years ago">, but seems to have fallen off the radar again.  

The much sought after <"Manzanita wood (_Arctostaphylos  spp.)_>" are just big heathers really.

cheers Darrel


----------



## JozefSC (30 Nov 2020)

After two months


----------



## JozefSC (8 Sep 2021)

Hi all

It will be one year this month, the tank is still, hardly any changes has been made still low tech still the same tech, my mate is doing quite good job with maintenance and thank is looking fine.

Cheers Jozef


----------



## Garuf (8 Sep 2021)

Looks good to me! All of my currently running tanks are self collected rocks and mainly self collected wood with a solitary piece that cost the princely sum of 149dkk but that really ties the room together.
I try to only collect oak and hawthorn and stones which are glassy and flint like, though I also have some seriyu look a like that came from the Swiss alps.


----------



## Dominik K (9 Sep 2021)

That's a cool tank


----------



## JozefSC (16 Sep 2021)

Garuf said:


> Looks good to me! All of my currently running tanks are self collected rocks and mainly self collected wood with a solitary piece that cost the princely sum of 149dkk but that really ties the room together.
> I try to only collect oak and hawthorn and stones which are glassy and flint like, though I also have some seriyu look a like that came from the Swiss alps.


Thank you, I always bring some stones home from places I visited since ever I can remember, that's how we build tank before.


----------



## JozefSC (16 Sep 2021)

Dominik K said:


> That's a cool tank


Thank you very much.


----------



## JozefSC (2 May 2022)

Hello everyone

Half a year later... a few changes were made
filter: oase biomaster 250 
fertilizer: Tropica Specialised Nutrition daily
fish: Ember Tetra, Galaxy Rasbora
Added plants: Monte Carlo.

Still non CO2, single neon tube on for 7 hours a day.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 May 2022)

Not to discredit the thread, but be aware that Under the Coastal Protection Act 1949, *it is illegal to remove stones from public beaches.*


----------



## MichaelJ (6 May 2022)

LondonDragon said:


> Not to discredit the thread, but be aware that Under the Coastal Protection Act 1949, *it is illegal to remove stones from public beaches.*


We have very similar laws in the United States. Your are not allowed to remove ANYTHING from a National Park.  Most states also prohibits removing anything from State Parks.  In costal California for instance, if you remove a stone/rock it's penalized under the code of "tampering with geological features.".  Which potentially can carry mandatory jail time.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Garuf (6 May 2022)

Take it from a private beach and f those guys.


----------

